# Worried about Budgie´s Health



## willromerom (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello! I've have a budgie for one month (my dad brought it with no consent  ) and he has been making this "kissing" sound time to time, in random times, and it's only one kiss. However, these lasts days I've watched him making like a throw up movement stretching his neck and opening his beak wide (only like 2 times and it lasted like 30 seconds). Today he made something that got me worried, he was like coughing and lasted like one minute (watch the video please) (he was eating and even while making that sound he kept eating). He's still very active and noisy so IDK whether he's sick or not. I cannot afford a vet and my dad is mean enough not to worry if the bird dies, so if my budgie is sick I don't know what to do 

Also for the lasts 2 days he has been slighly panting and bobbin his tail but only for a few minutes, then he's normal again. He eats, he drinks, he chirps(happy sounds, and very loud haha) and plays so IDK.
Can I get any advices please?

WhatsApp Video 2021-09-30 at 08.22.13.mp4


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Please ask your father to read this thread.

Any pet, no matter the cost or whether it was "free", is a living breathing creature. 
When a person"adopts" a pet, that individual assumes the responsibility of caring for that animal. 
The pet is totally dependent on the owner for everything, including receiving the medical care and attention it deserves if it becomes ill or injured. 
Those who believe that the expense of having a pet ends should be only the cost of the pet plus food, housing and toys are leaving out the most important part of the equation. 
Giving the animal adequate medical care is integral part of providing it with a safe and loving home.
Diet is ALWAYS a huge part in the health of any animal as is the cleanliness of the animal's housing conditions.

While I am unable to see your video, your description indicates your budgie is ill and needs to be seen by an Avian Veterinarian.
Locating an Avian Veterinarian
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

We are unable to diagnose your budgie. Please read the information in the "Locating an Avian Veterinarian" link. 
Until you can get him to the Vet, make sure you keep him warm and give him Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.*
*Guardian Angel//Pedialyte//Pedialyte Recipe*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The bird looks very nervous and upset to me. Try moving the cage to a spot where it is quieter with less activity around him. It is best if at least one side of the cage is against a wall, this makes them feel more protected. Why did your father bring a pet into the house if he is not willing to provide all necessary care?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 
FaeryBee and Cody have given great advice and I agree completely. I’m sorry to hear that your father decided to being this little one to your home without being conscious of all the work it would take to keep him healthy and happy! 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted!


Cheers! 👋


----------



## willromerom (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello thanks for the advices, I got to go to the vet on saturday and he has a little lungs infection, the vet prescribed enrrofloxacin 50mg a quarter of pill each day for 4 days and meloxivet 2 drops 2 times a day for 7 days. The problem is that i couldn't get the enrrofloxacin until today so I was wondering if I shoud increase the dose of it or the number of days of treatment. I've been giving him the meloxivet since saturday. Any advices will be a lot of help.

BTW with only the meloxivet he has gotten better a lot! No more coughing and sneezing, this makes me happy already.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Do not increase the dosage, start the Enro today and give it as directed starting today.


----------



## willromerom (Sep 30, 2021)

Cody said:


> Do not increase the dosage, start the Enro today and give it as directed starting today.


Oki, thank you Cody!!


----------



## willromerom (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello 
Yesterday he finished the treatment and today he's still coughing/sneezing like the video on the first post, but this time is quite worse, more frequently and longer than before, he's still very active and eats a lot and drinks water and everything. Even after coughing/sneezing he chirps like nothing happened.

During the treatment days he stopped doing it that frequently, but today he's doing more often than before.

What can I do now ?  
Should I look for any other signs or anything?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to contact the vet and explain what is happening. Only the vet can give you professional advice regarding your budgie's condition.*


----------

